# tire rubbing.....with a twist...help!



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

so i have 18x9's on the rear of my 06 gto....has 265 tires....i go to get the fenders rolled because the tire was rubbing whenever i had people in the back of the car/go over larger bumps in the road....after i get the goat to the shop, they inform me that the fender has been cut w/ a welder and nothing can be rolled....so i left, with nothing done.....im thinking drag bags might be the answer.....i would say id get smaller tires, but their brand new.....so should i g with the drag bags? or is there an alt. route?


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like some springs would work out better than drag bags. Give these people a call. They are Pedders dealers.

Carolina Auto Masters


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks for the help....the only things im worried about are that if the coils arent tight enough, and the price....the drag bags are adjustable, so i wouldnt have to worry about messing that up....that or someone told me bump stops would work....it just seems like this shouldnt be a costley problem to fix......ugh....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Get lighter friends.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

rextheracer said:


> so i have 18x9's on the rear of my 06 gto....has 265 tires....i go to get the fenders rolled because the tire was rubbing whenever i had people in the back of the car/go over larger bumps in the road....after i get the goat to the shop, they inform me that the fender has been cut w/ a welder and nothing can be rolled....so i left, with nothing done.....im thinking drag bags might be the answer.....i would say id get smaller tires, but their brand new.....so should i g with the drag bags? or is there an alt. route?


Hello, drag bags will help stiffen the rear and will slightly raise it as well. Give me a call if you need a set.


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

I went the Pedders route with the 5/8" no drop and inserts.
I run 18x 9.5 275's no fender rolling. I only get a rub on a severe bump in the road.
Pedders also has a 1" lift coil spring. That may be what you need.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

rtviper said:


> I went the Pedders route with the 5/8" no drop and inserts.
> I run 18x 9.5 275's no fender rolling. I only get a rub on a severe bump in the road.
> Pedders also has a 1" lift coil spring. That may be what you need.


i ordered some spring expanders (at least i think thats what theyre called cause my good friend is with an autoparts store and hooked me up) 

thanks for the advice everyone, ill let you know if it works out..


----------

